# À beira de / Perto de



## Alderamin

Boas a todos(as),

Tenho uma pergunta que há já algum tempo ando para fazer que é a seguinte:

Qual é a frase mais normalmente usada na linguagem do dia-a-dia no sul de Portugal e, mais concretamente em Lisboa? Por exemplo:

"Gostaria que me indicasse como ir para a Rua X que fica à beira do Largo Y."

"Gostaria que me indicasse como ir para a Rua X que fica perto do Largo Y."

Se alguém puder responder-me agradeço desde já 

Alderamin


----------



## marta12

Olá Alderamin

Penso os alentejanos usam mais 'à beira de'.
Faz falta o Alentugano para elucidar melhor.
Mas não é só no sul de Portugal. No Centro (nalgumas zonas do Centro) também se usa muito.

No Algarve não sei.


----------



## Alderamin

Olá e obrigada pela sua resposta marta12.
Uma pessoa de Lisboa disse-me que se usava muito mais o "perto de" e que a expressão "à beira de" era típica do Norte.
Queria saber se isto é verdade e se faz parte das variedades regionais do português.


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Olá e obrigada pela sua resposta marta12.
> Uma pessoa de Lisboa disse-me que se usava muito mais o "perto de" e que a expressão "à beira de" era típica do Norte.
> Queria saber se isto é verdade e se faz parte das variedades regionais do português.



Em Lisboa, efectivamente, usamos (atreveria-me a dizer, sempre) 'perto de'.


----------



## Rhetorica

Efectivamente, em Lisboa, o uso de _à beira de_ é associado ao Norte.

A expressão equivalente mais usada na Grande Lisboa, penso eu, será *ao pé de*. ("A rua X fica _ao pé do_ largo Y", "O restaurante fica _ao pé da_ minha casa")

Evidentemente, _perto de_ é a expressão mais formal e comum a todo o país.


----------



## Alderamin

Muito obrigada Rhetorica. Já fiquei esclarecida


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Em Lisboa, efectivamente, usamos (atreveria-me a dizer, sempre) 'perto de'.



Mais uma vez obrigada marta12


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Perto* é em general, fala de proximidade sem mais*; à beira de *(e* junto de *e* próximo de*)expressam uma proximidade pertinho;* (a) rentes de, *contiguidade.É, no fundamental, a mesma coisa em galego. Agora  bem, as variedades diatópicas da língua podem preferir uma ou outra das possibilidades.


----------



## Alderamin

XiaoRoel said:


> *Perto* é em general, fala de proximidade sem mais*; à beira de *(e* junto de *e* próximo de*)expressam uma proximidade pertinho;* (a) rentes de, *contiguidade.É, no fundamental, a mesma coisa em galego. Agora  bem, as variedades diatópicas da língua podem preferir uma ou outra das possibilidades.



Muito obrigada pela informação adicional Xiaoroel


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Em Lisboa, efectivamente, usamos (*atreveria-me* a dizer, sempre) 'perto de'.



De facto, quando ouvimos a expressão "à beira de", associamos quase de imediato à linguagem do norte do país. Por aqui é muito mais comum dizermos "ao pé de" ou "perto de". "À beira de" também se usa com o sentido de "ao lado de", como em "senta-te aqui à minha beira", expressão típica do norte!


----------



## Alderamin

Obrigada Alentugano


----------



## Guigo

Apesar de ser uma discussão eminentemente lusitana, creio que vale a pena escrever a forma como, em geral, os brasileiros "se localizam"; afinal, são influências recebidas de todas as partes de Portugal e também pode servir para um visitante deste fórum.

À beira (pouco usado)/na beira: juntinho, encostado, adjacente: "moro na beira do mar", seria algo como 'de frente pro mar', 'olhando o mar'.
Perto: a uma certa distância, mas não muito longe: "moro perto do mar", seria entendido como a algumas quadras ou quarteirões do mar.
Próximo: neste caso, há uma certa relativização: quem mora no interior dirá que eu moro próximo ao mar, pois vivo no Rio de Janeiro, mesmo que minha casa fique a uns 8 km da praia.
Rente: bem pertinho, mas usado em um contexto de ação: "o tiro saiu rente à trave"; "o carro passou rente ao ônibus". Poucos dirão algo como: "moro rente à praia" (ainda que fosse entendível).


----------



## Rhetorica

Guigo said:


> Apesar de ser uma discussão eminentemente lusitana, creio que vale a pena escrever a forma como, em geral, os brasileiros "se localizam"; afinal, são influências recebidas de todas as partes de Portugal e também pode servir para um visitante deste fórum.
> 
> À beira (pouco usado)/na beira: juntinho, encostado, adjacente: "moro na beira do mar", seria algo como 'de frente pro mar', 'olhando o mar'.
> Perto: a uma certa distância, mas não muito longe: "moro perto do mar", seria entendido como a algumas quadras ou quarteirões do mar.
> Próximo: neste caso, há uma certa relativização: quem mora no interior dirá que eu moro próximo ao mar, pois vivo no Rio de Janeiro, mesmo que minha casa fique a uns 8 km da praia.
> Rente: bem pertinho, mas usado em um contexto de ação: "o tiro saiu rente à trave"; "o carro passou rente ao ônibus". Poucos dirão algo como: "moro rente à praia" (ainda que fosse entendível).



E a expressão _ao pé de_, muito comum no Sul de Portugal, é usada no Brasil?


----------



## Guigo

Rhetorica said:


> E a expressão _ao pé de_, muito comum no Sul de Portugal, é usada no Brasil?



Usada sim, em expressões como "ao/no pé do morro", "ao/no pé da montanha"; nunca ouvi "ao pé do mar" ou "ao pé do rio", mas não as creio impossível.


----------



## resiance

Acredito que a expressão mais usada por aqui em São Paulo é certamente "próximo" e "perto". Mas claro que, as demais não caíram em desuso, apenas são menos utilizadas. E também, não podemos descartar essa questão da regionalidade, até mesmo aqui no Brasil. Algumas regiões devem variar nesse quesito da relação das palavras, creio eu.

A propósito Guigo, sua explicação foi bem elucidativa. Esclareceu-me alguns detalhes até então desconhecidos por mim.


----------



## Alderamin

Guigo said:


> Apesar de ser uma discussão eminentemente lusitana, creio que vale a pena escrever a forma como, em geral, os brasileiros "se localizam"; afinal, são influências recebidas de todas as partes de Portugal e também pode servir para um visitante deste fórum.
> 
> À beira (pouco usado)/na beira: juntinho, encostado, adjacente: "moro na beira do mar", seria algo como 'de frente pro mar', 'olhando o mar'.
> Perto: a uma certa distância, mas não muito longe: "moro perto do mar", seria entendido como a algumas quadras ou quarteirões do mar.
> Próximo: neste caso, há uma certa relativização: quem mora no interior dirá que eu moro próximo ao mar, pois vivo no Rio de Janeiro, mesmo que minha casa fique a uns 8 km da praia.
> Rente: bem pertinho, mas usado em um contexto de ação: "o tiro saiu rente à trave"; "o carro passou rente ao ônibus". Poucos dirão algo como: "moro rente à praia" (ainda que fosse entendível).



Muito obrigada pela sua descrição que com certeza ajuda muito todos os membros e visitantes.
Qualquer intervenção é sempre bem-vinda, venha ela de onde vier!
Já agora, e como se dirá em África? Assim, a "discussão" que era lusitana passa a ficar mais completa e ninguém fica de fora 
Gostava de ouvir opiniões.
Posso concluir então que o "perto de" é a expressão mais empregue quer no Sul de Portugal, quer no Brasil, e que "à beira de" é uma expressão que é associada ao Norte de Portugal e à região da Galiza, em Espanha e mais utilizada (pelo menos nas regiões nortenhas), certo?


----------



## Sedoso

Boa tarde!

Na África principalmente em Moçambique é muito comum ouvir, *perto de* do que *à beira de*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em _*galego* moderno_, a expressão da *localização em proximidade* é a seguinte:
1.- *(á) beira de, a(o) par de, a(o) lado de, (ao) pé de*: localização espacial de _proximidade a respeito do lugar indicado pelo término; _(_*a(o) par de*_ e _*a(o) lado de*_ indicam em especial uma _situação lateral ao objecto_ de referência; *á beira de* e *ao pé*, podem indicar _aproximação_ e podem _alternar_ com _sobre_ e _arredor/ao redor de_; estes _sintagmas prepositivos adverbializadores_ podem levar em _proplepse outras preposições_ que indican desprazamento_ cara a_, _a través de_ ou _desde_; podem usar-se com o mesmo significado de _par de_, _en par de_, _de lado de_, _cabe (de)_, _cabo (de)_, _onda_, _xunta (de)_, _xunto a_, _xunto de_). 
2.- *a(o) carón de, a(o)/de rente(s) de ,a(o) son de*: localização espacial de proximidade que equivale a 'imediatamente _ao lado de_', '_muito próximo a_'; em geral, há contacto na contiguidade, tanto horizontal como verticalmente e, por isso, podem equivaler a _a rás de_, _ao nível de_;
3.- *cabo/cabe de*: v. 1.;
4.- *cerca de* indica _proximidade relativa_ no _espaço_ e no _tempo_ equivale a _*perto de*_ (ou, dialectalmente, _preto de_);
5.- *de/en par de*: v. 1.;
6.- *onda*: indica _lugar em repouso_, 'no mesmo sítio que'; v. 1.;
7.- *perto (preto) de*: indica _proximidade _no _espaço_ e no _tempo_; cf. 4;
8.- *xunta (de), xunto a/de*: _localização espacial com proximidade_, é igual que _*(á) beira de*_ (_cf._ 1,); admite em prolepse _outras preposições_ que indiquem _movimento_ com relação a esse lugar (_por, de_).
Para mais referências _confer_: Álvarez, Charo; Regueira, X. L.; Monteagudo, Henrique, _*Gramática galega*_, Ed. Galaxia, Vigo.


----------



## Alderamin

Sedoso said:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Na África principalmente em Moçambique é muito comum ouvir, *perto de* do que *à beira de*.



Oh caramba, então há mesmo grandes diferenças  embora, como é óbvio também empreguemos no Norte de Portugal o "perto de", sobretudo, na linguagem escrita.
O nosso "à beira de" é mais falado do que escrito, na minha opinião.
Obrigada sedoso!


----------



## Alderamin

XiaoRoel said:


> Em _*galego* moderno_, a expressão da *localização em proximidade* é a seguinte:
> 1.- *(á) beira de, a(o) par de, a(o) lado de, (ao) pé de*: localização espacial de _proximidade a respeito do lugar indicado pelo término; _(_*a(o) par de*_ e _*a(o) lado de*_ indicam em especial uma _situação lateral ao objecto_ de referência; *á beira de* e *ao pé*, podem indicar _aproximação_ e podem _alternar_ com _sobre_ e _arredor/ao redor de_; estes _sintagmas prepositivos adverbializadores_ podem levar em _proplepse outras preposições_ que indican desprazamento_ cara a_, _a través de_ ou _desde_; podem usar-se com o mesmo significado de _par de_, _en par de_, _de lado de_, _cabe (de)_, _cabo (de)_, _onda_, _xunta (de)_, _xunto a_, _xunto de_).
> 2.- *a(o) carón de, a(o)/de rente(s) de ,a(o) son de*: localização espacial de proximidade que equivale a 'imediatamente _ao lado de_', '_muito próximo a_'; em geral, há contacto na contiguidade, tanto horizontal como verticalmente e, por isso, podem equivaler a _a rás de_, _ao nível de_;
> 3.- *cabo/cabe de*: v. 1.;
> 4.- *cerca de* indica _proximidade relativa_ no _espaço_ e no _tempo_ equivale a _*perto de*_ (ou, dialectalmente, _preto de_);
> 5.- *de/en par de*: v. 1.;
> 6.- *onda*: indica _lugar em repouso_, 'no mesmo sítio que'; v. 1.;
> 7.- *perto (preto) de*: indica _proximidade _no _espaço_ e no _tempo_; cf. 4;
> 8.- *xunta (de), xunto a/de*: _localização espacial com proximidade_, é igual que _*(á) beira de*_ (_cf._ 1,); admite em prolepse _outras preposições_ que indiquem _movimento_ com relação a esse lugar (_por, de_).
> Para mais referências _confer_: Álvarez, Charo; Regueira, X. L.; Monteagudo, Henrique, _*Gramática galega*_, Ed. Galaxia, Vigo.



Muito obrigada por esta exposição aprofundada Xiaoroel.


----------



## celso8

Acho que soa estranho usar à beira com objetos, coisas que  não possuem beira, bordo, margem e ao pé de com objetos, coisas que  não possuem pé:

Por exemplo:

À beira da montanha. (muito estranho, pois montanha não tem beira)

Ao pé da montanha. (soa bem, pois montanha tem pé)

Outro:


À beira da calcaçada (soa bem, pois calçada tem beira)
Ao pé da calçaca (soa muito estranho, pois calçada nao tem pé)


Outro:


Ao pé da piscina (soa muito estranho, pois piscina não tem pé)
À beira da piscina (soa bem, pois piscina tem beira).




Creio que os outros adverbios/locuções adverbiais podem ser usadas com mais flexibilidade.


Será que estou divagando ?


----------



## Rhetorica

Alderamin said:


> Posso concluir então que o "perto de" é a expressão mais empregue quer no Sul de Portugal, quer no Brasil, e que "à beira de" é uma expressão que é associada ao Norte de Portugal e à região da Galiza, em Espanha e mais utilizada (pelo menos nas regiões nortenhas), certo?



Eu diria antes:

*à beira de* - Norte de Portugal
*ao pé de* - Sul de Portugal

E penso que a expressão brasileira equivalente a estas é *do lado de*. Estou certo ou não, caros colegas de além-Atlântico?

A rua X fica _à beira do_ largo Y (Norte de Portugal)
A rua X fica _ao pé do_ largo Y (Sul de Portugal)
A rua X fica _do lado do_ largo Y (Brasil)

O restaurante fica _à beira da_ minha casa (Norte de Portugal)
O restaurante fica _ao pé da_ minha casa (Sul de Portugal)
O restaurante fica _do lado da_ minha casa (Brasil)

"Viste o meu livro?" "Sim, está mesmo aí _à tua beira_" (Norte de Portugal)
"Viste o meu livro?" "Sim, está mesmo aí _ao pé de ti_" (Sul de Portugal)
"Viu o meu livro?" "Sim, está mesmo aí _do seu lado_" (Brasil)

Corrijam-me se estiver errado.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Rhetorica said:


> Corrijam-me se estiverem errado.


Você está certo. Na fala natural do Brasil o comum é dizer _do lado de_, com _à beira de_ e _ao pé de_ sendo formas características de uma linguagem mais literária.


----------



## Alderamin

Muito obrigada por todas as vossas contribuições e exemplos.
Nunca pensei que a minha pergunta causasse tanto interesse e entusiasmo 
Acho que o contexto, o local, o discurso e o próprio falante são aspectos que ditam o uso de uma ou outra expressão.


----------



## celso8

Rhetorica said:


> Eu diria antes:
> 
> *à beira de* - Norte de Portugal
> *ao pé de* - Sul de Portugal
> 
> E penso que a expressão brasileira equivalente a estas é *do lado de*. Estou certo ou não, caros colegas de além-Atlântico?
> 
> A rua X fica _à beira do_ largo Y (Norte de Portugal) (Se o largo tiver beira, beirada, é possível)
> A rua X fica _ao pé do_ largo Y (Sul de Portugal)      (Ah, na parte inferior , não na superior, nem na lateral ? É meio ambíguo)
> A rua X fica *ao*_/do lado do_ largo Y (Brasil)             (Em uma das laterais)
> 
> O restaurante fica _à beira da_ minha casa (Norte de Portugal)  (Se a casa tiver beira...O restaurante fica à beira da estrada. Estrada tem beira)
> O restaurante fica _ao pé da_ minha casa (Sul de Portugal)       (Perfeito, junto, rente, colado parede com parede)
> O restaurante fica *ao*_/do lado da_ minha casa (Brasil)              (Em uma das laterais)
> 
> "Viste o meu livro?" "Sim, está mesmo aí _à tua beira_" (Norte de Portugal)  (Muito estranho, pessoas não tem beira)
> "Viste o meu livro?" "Sim, está mesmo aí _ao pé de ti_" (Sul de Portugal)  (Muito estranha, a frase inteira, mas compreensível)
> "Viu o meu livro?" "Sim, está_*aí mesmo ao*/do seu lado_" (Brasil)  (mesmo aí soa muito estranho: usaria bem aí ou aí mesmo)
> 
> Corrijam-me se estiverem errado*s*.





Entre  esses três adverbios, usa-se muito mais ao lado de e do lado de, mas  acho que quando o substantivo designa um objeto, que tem beira ou  pé pode se usar à beira de e ao pé de. Se o ser for animado, prefiro usar próximo de , perto de e ao lado de. Não sei se para isso tudo há uma regra, tampouco sei se estou contaminado por outras línguas, mas me soam muito comum à beira do caminho, à beira da piscina, à beira-mar, à beira do lago, à beira da lagoa , à beira do rio, à beira do caminho, à beira da floresta, à beira da fogueira etc. ao pé do monte, ao pé da montanha, ao pé da escada, ao pé da mesa, ao ´pe´do sofá, ao pé da cadeira, ao pé da colina, ao pé da torre etc.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

celso8 said:


> ..., mas me soam muito comum à beira do caminho, à beira da piscina, à beira-mar, à beira do lago, à beira da lagoa , à beira do rio, à beira do caminho, à beira da floresta, à beira da fogueira etc. ao pé do monte, ao pé da montanha, ao pé da escada, ao pé da mesa, ao ´pe´do sofá, ao pé da cadeira, ao pé da colina, ao pé da torre etc.


Acho que _*n*a beira de_ e _*n*o pé de_ seriam formas bem mais naturais do que_ à beira_ de e _ao pé de_. Também acho que _do _(neutro)/_ao _(formal) _lado de_ tem um sentido mais amplo.


----------



## Alderamin

Quero fazer uma pergunta ao rhetorica:

"Corrijam-me se (eu) estiver errado"?
ou
"Corrijam-me se (os exemplos) estiverem errados"? (Peguei em "exemplos" por causa do adjectivo "errados", embora estejamos a utilizar a palavra "expressões").

Que ninguém me leve a mal pela pergunta, por favor. Sei que não tem a ver com o assunto, é apenas curiosidade.


----------



## celso8

Ariel Knightly said:


> Acho que _*n*a beira de_ e _*n*o pé de_ seriam formas bem mais naturais do que_ à beira_ de e _ao pé de_. Também acho que _do  _(neutro)/_ao _(formal) _lado de_ tem um sentido mais amplo.





Acho que há uma diferença sutil no significado: na/no me parecem mais específicos que à/ao. Por exemplo:

 Aquela familia mora ao pé da montanha. (em algum lugar ao redor de, próximo à).
 Aquela familia mora no pé da montanha. (em um lugar mais preciso)


O cão ficava alí, ao pé da mesa. (ao redor, próximo à).
O cão ficava alí, no pé da mesa. (junto, em contato com).


O restaurante fica à beira da estrada (em algum lugar nas proximidades, ao longo da estrada).
O restaurante fica na beira da estrada (bem pertinho, na margem, no bordo, na calcada da estrada)


A rua x fica ao lado do largo. (não necessariamente em contato com).
A rua x fica do lado do largo. (adjunta ao largo, em contato com).


São impressões pessoais. Não sei se está certo.


----------



## resiance

Hm... Sim, de certa maneira vossas observações devem estar bem posicionadas. Porém, fala-se: "eu vou à cidade" ao invés de "eu vou na cidade"( apesar de que essa forma é a mais usual coloquialmente), pois você se direciona 'à algum lugar', e não 'em a algum lugar'. Visto isso, penso cá entre meus botões que 'ao lado de' e 'ao pé de' estariam empregados corretamente no que diz respeito a linguagem formal. Mas claro que, há lá suas ressalvas...


----------



## celso8

resiance said:


> Hm... Sim, de certa maneira vossas observações devem estar bem posicionadas. Porém, fala-se: "eu vou à cidade" ao invés de "eu vou na cidade"( apesar de que essa forma é a mais usual coloquialmente), pois você se direciona 'à algum lugar', e não 'em a algum lugar'. Visto isso, penso cá entre meus botões que 'ao lado de' e 'ao pé de' estariam empregados corretamente no que diz respeito a linguagem formal. Mas claro que, há lá suas ressalvas...





Não é esse o tópico em questão: trata-se de locuções adverbiais de lugar. A questão que você levantou se trata de regência verbal. Para esse assunto eu sugeriria que desses início a um outro tópico e eu teria o prazer dar a minha opinião a respeito.


----------



## englishmania

Aqui estou eu, nortenha. Por cá dizemos _à beira de_ em vez de _ao pé de_. Claro que por influência da televisão, é possível que alguns digam _ao pé de_. No norte também se diz _sapatilhas _e não _ténis_, mas por influência da televisão, já há muitos jovens que dizem _ténis_.
_Perto de, _que eu saiba, diz-se em todo o lado.


----------



## Rhetorica

Alderamin said:


> Quero fazer uma pergunta ao rhetorica:
> 
> "Corrijam-me se (eu) estiver errado"?
> ou
> "Corrijam-me se (os exemplos) estiverem errados"? (Peguei em "exemplos" por causa do adjectivo "errados", embora estejamos a utilizar a palavra "expressões").
> 
> Que ninguém me leve a mal pela pergunta, por favor. Sei que não tem a ver com o assunto, é apenas curiosidade.



Efectivamente, por lapso, escrevi "estiverem" em vez de "estiver"! "Corrijam-me se [eu] estiver errado", era o que eu queria dizer


----------



## Alderamin

Olá englismania, obrigada pela sua intervenção que me descansou.
Embora eu tivesse gostado de ouvir todos, começava a sentir-me deslocada e estrangeira na língua portuguesa  
Sim, "à beira de" é o que usamos mais na linguagem falada.
O "perto de" também o utilizamos e ainda hoje o usei por várias vezes.
E por estranhíssimo que possa parecer, há quem diga também:
"à veira de"!
Cumprimentos nortenhos,
Alderamin


----------



## Alderamin

Rhetorica said:


> Efectivamente, por lapso, escrevi "estiverem" em vez de "estiver"! "Corrijam-me se [eu] estiver errado", era o que eu queria dizer



Obrigada Rhetorica, foi só para esclarecer a minha dúvida, não foi intenção minha chamar a atenção ou corrigir.


----------



## Alderamin

celso8 said:


> Não é esse o tópico em questão: trata-se de locuções adverbiais de lugar. A questão que você levantou se trata de regência verbal. Para esse assunto eu sugeriria que desses início a um outro tópico e eu teria o prazer dar a minha opinião a respeito.



Vejo agora a sua intervenção e peço desculpa celso8, mas devo dizer que o tópico em questão não teve tanto a ver com locuções adverbiais de lugar, mas mais com uma pergunta sobre expressões/variantes regionais.
Acho que o assunto é que tomou esse rumo depois.


----------



## marta12

Rhetorica said:


> Eu diria antes:
> 
> *à beira de* - Norte de Portugal
> *ao pé de* - Sul de Portugal
> 
> E penso que a expressão brasileira equivalente a estas é *do lado de*. Estou certo ou não, caros colegas de além-Atlântico?
> 
> A rua X fica _à beira do_ largo Y (Norte de Portugal)
> A rua X fica _ao pé do_ largo Y (Sul de Portugal)
> A rua X fica _do lado do_ largo Y (Brasil)
> 
> O restaurante fica _à beira da_ minha casa (Norte de Portugal)
> O restaurante fica _ao pé da_ minha casa (Sul de Portugal)
> O restaurante fica _do lado da_ minha casa (Brasil)
> 
> "Viste o meu livro?" "Sim, está mesmo aí _à tua beira_" (Norte de Portugal)
> "Viste o meu livro?" "Sim, está mesmo aí _ao pé de ti_" (Sul de Portugal)
> "Viu o meu livro?" "Sim, está mesmo aí _do seu lado_" (Brasil)
> 
> Corrijam-me se estiver errado.



Se o restaurante ficar ao lado da minha casa, eu não digo '*ao pé* da minha casa' digo '*ao lado* da minha casa'.
Ao lado é ao lado, não é ao pé. São posições locais completamente diferentes.


----------



## Rhetorica

marta12 said:


> Se o restaurante ficar ao lado da minha casa, eu não digo '*ao pé* da minha casa' digo '*ao lado* da minha casa'.
> Ao lado é ao lado, não é ao pé. São posições locais completamente diferentes.



Não falei em "ao lado de", falei da expressão brasileira "do lado de" que, no meu parecer, seria equivalente às portuguesas "ao pé de/à beira de", no sentido de "próximo de"

Obviamente que, em Portugal, "ao lado de" é diferente "ao pé de", não é isso que está em discussão.


----------



## resiance

Prefiro acreditar que o nosso "do/ao lado de" não desvia muito das equivalentes portuguesas. E ademais, se as variantes forem faladas, não vejo lá muita diferença.


----------



## marta12

Rhetorica said:


> Não falei em "ao lado de", falei da expressão brasileira "do lado de" que, no meu parecer, seria equivalente às portuguesas "ao pé de/à beira de", no sentido de "próximo de"
> 
> Obviamente que, em Portugal, "ao lado de" é diferente "ao pé de", não é isso que está em discussão.



Desculpe. Não estava com atenção


----------



## Alentugano

Rhetorica said:


> Não falei em "ao lado de", falei da expressão brasileira "do lado de" que, no meu parecer, seria equivalente às portuguesas "ao pé de/à beira de", no sentido de "próximo de"
> 
> Obviamente que, em Portugal, "ao lado de" é diferente "ao pé de", não é isso que está em discussão.



Já eu, acho que _do lado de _é a mesma coisa que _ao lado de_. A diferença é que a primeira forma é informal/coloquial.


----------



## resiance

Concordo plenamente. 'Do lado de' seria mais coloquial, enquanto que 'ao lado' mais formal. Por isso mesmo que enfatizo essa questão da linguagem, no caso natural/falada.


----------



## marta12

Ah! então sempre tinha razão.


----------



## Rhetorica

Parece-me existir uma certa confusão ou mal-entendido em relação à questão que eu procurei desenvolver neste tópico. Vou tentar explicitá-la.

Em Portugal, utilizam-se comummente as expressões _ao pé de_/_à beira de_ (no Sul e no Norte, respectivamente) com o sentido de "perto de", "próximo de". São expressões fixas, que adquirem um sentido totalmente distinto quando tomadas à letra.
No Brasil, no entanto, estas expressões, especificamente, não são utilizadas, a não ser justamente com o seu significado literal.

Interroguei-me, portanto: «Existe, no Brasil, uma expressão fixa, de sentido não literal, usada com o sentido de "perto de", "próximo de"? Por outras palavras, existe uma expressão no Brasil equivalente às portuguesas _ao pé de_/_à beira de_? Se sim, qual?»

A esta interrogação, sugeri como hipótese de resposta a expressão brasileira _do lado de_.

Ora, eu estou longe de ser um especialista no português brasileiro e das suas imensas variantes e dialectos. A minha teoria formulei-a com base no meu convívio frequente com amigos paulistas.
Há pouco, perguntei a uma delas a sua opinião sobre este assunto. Eis o que me respondeu:


> _Do lado de_ pode ser relativamente perto. Não necessariamente do lado mesmo



Isso faria de _do lado de_ uma expressão equivalente às portuguesas _à beira de_/_ao pé de_, uma vez que, tal como estas:

1) significa "perto de", "próximo de"
2) adquire um sentido totalmente diferente quando tomada literalmente; neste caso, "junto a, em contacto com, no flanco de"

A questão não era, portanto, a diferença entre _ao lado de_ e _do lado de_, mas sim os significados, lato ou literal, que esta expressão pode adquirir, no Brasil.

Espero ter sido mais claro.


----------



## Alderamin

Penso que as referências abaixo do Ciberdúvidas podem ser-nos úteis:

"A importância de sotaques e regionalismos foi e é apreciável para  estudos académicos dedicados à variação linguística, interpretada em  função de várias perspetivas teóricas. No entanto, em Portugal, na  perspetiva das atitudes associadas à norma  linguística,* a verdade é que  ainda hoje se considera vulgarmente que o sotaque regional (isto é,  exterior ao eixo Coimbra-Lisboa) é sinal de incorreção. Esta visão tem  perdurado, se bem que de modo muito inconsciente.* Quem assista na  televisão a programas humorísticos verá que se associam certos sotaques  (por exemplo, o "nortenho", o "alentejano", o "açoriano") a personagens  para reforçar o efeito de cómico. Mas é possível que o aparecimento de  canais regionais como o Porto Canal,  *nos quais são mais frequentes variantes estranhas à norma-padrão,  permita à população portuguesa adotar uma atitude mais informada e  tolerante relativamente às variantes regionais."*
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=30713

"O [s] beirão, o [õ] (pelo ditongo nasal) do Porto, o [e] (pelo ditongo ɐj],  em "lête"— "leite") do Alentejo são usos muitas vezes depreciados  socialmente. São erros? Não, são marcas de variações regionais de ordem  fonológica. *Tal como não é erro dizer anho em vez de cordeiro, ou à minha beira em vez de ao pé de mim (variação regional de ordem lexical e variação de ordem lexical e morfossintáctica, respectivamente)."*
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=21580

"[Pergunta]  É errado dizer «à beira de», em vez de «ao pé de»...? Por exemplo:  *«Anda para a minha beira.» Ou deve ser «Anda para o pé de mim»?*
[Resposta] Não é errado. Com o sentido de «área adjacente, espaço vizinho; cercania, circunvizinhança», *o Dicionário Houaiss dá mesmo o exemplo seguinte: «veio chegando para a minha beira.»"*
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=17311


----------



## FranZisco

Guigo said:


> Apesar de ser uma discussão eminentemente lusitana, (...)



Ou até Ibérica, porque o termo também se usa na Galiza. Daí a predominância do seu uso no norte de Portugal.



Guigo said:


> À beira (pouco usado)/na beira: juntinho, encostado, adjacente: "moro na beira do mar", seria algo como 'de frente pro mar', 'olhando o mar'.
> Perto: a uma certa distância, mas não muito longe: "moro perto do mar", seria entendido como a algumas quadras ou quarteirões do mar.
> Próximo: neste caso, há uma certa relativização: quem mora no interior dirá que eu moro próximo ao mar, pois vivo no Rio de Janeiro, mesmo que minha casa fique a uns 8 km da praia.



"Beira-Mar" é uma equipa de futebol de Aveiro que é uma cidade situada na província da "Beira Litoral".

Gostaria, se possível que alguém elaborasse aqui sobre a etimologia do uso de "beira" nos nomes das províncias históricas de Portugal: Beira Alta, Beira Baixa, Beira Litoral e, até 1936, Beira Transmontana; dado que "Beira Litoral", sendo "litoral" o mesmo que "beira-mar", constitui um pleonasmo.

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com o que têm vindo a dizer. Só queria lembrar que quando significa_ 'na eminência de' (ex. 'está à beira da loucura', 'o país está à beira de uma guerra civil')_, '_à beira_' não pode ser substituído por '_ao pé'. _Não sendo a forma mais comum - nem a melhor sonante naqueles exemplos -, pode, contudo, ser substituída por_ 'perto de'._
Não tenho nenhuma informação sobre a origem do topónimo. Só posso especular que, sendo originalmente a Beira a província que linda com Castela, o nome tenha algo que ver com essa proximidade. Significaria, portanto, a raia, o que fica à beira de Castela.
Porque é que '_Beira Litoral_' há-de ser um pleonasmo? É a parte litoral da Beira (província), uma divisão dela, a que fica junto ao mar, distinguindo-a da Beira Interior, da Alta ou da Baixa. Havendo mais do que uma, designar essa por '_Litoral_', que é a sua característica distintiva, não tem nada de redundante, parece-me.
É _'elaborasse'_*.*


----------



## Guigo

Um adendo ou uma curiosidade: se alguém procurar no _google imagens_, por Avenida Beira Mar, surgirão dezenas de fotos de logradouros, assim chamados, em diversas cidades brasileiras. Pela localização, são geralmente sítios muito aprazíveis.
Já a grafia flutua entre Beira-Mar e Beira Mar. A cidade de Fortaleza resolveu, em parte, o problema designado a avenida como BeirAmar, um convite ao passeio, não?


----------

